# Human allergy to dog



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

hi
i googled shampoo to reduce dog dander and found lots, and this one site has this info. hope it helps:
My dog had a bad case of dander and I'm one of those who is badly allergic to any furry animals. But since I try using "Head & Shoulders - Sensitive Care" on my dog (yes I know I'm not supposed to use human products on dogs!), the dander is gone and my allergies got better. I've been using it for years now and my dog and I are just happy and healthy 

RE: Dander Reducing Shampoo Recipe
By dee sugars mom (Guest Post)

I found that giving "Sugar" vitamin E (400 IU) daily on her food, it cut way down on here dander. Plus I did brush her daily. I checked with my Veterinary and he said that was a good idea, it would not hurt her for sure.
Posted on 04/04/2007 | Report Spam or Abuse


RE: Dander Reducing Shampoo Recipe
By Samantha (Guest Post)

Regarding putting tea tree in pet shampoo - DON'T! Tea tree is very poisonous to cats. Cats also can't metabolise essential oils like other animals and people so don't put any essential oils on their skin or give it to them orally. The essential oils can accumulate in their blood and organs and become toxic.

RE: Dander Reducing Shampoo Recipe
By gator10tx (Guest Post)

I'm allergic to both cats 'n dogs... their dander, that is. They're allowed all over the house but NOT on the furniture. B/c the cat 'forgets' this rule, the bed and couch are covered w/thick plastic when i'm not there... the 4 mil kind found in the painters section along w/other 'drop cloths'. The ones for 99cents are too thin... claws poke holes in them easily.

It's been noticed that the pet dander will not activate an allergic response as long as it's left alone on the floor; use a vacuum cleaner not a broom.

Pets are petted at 'arm's length' rather than gathered into my arms (unless I'm on my way to change clothes or bathe). Hands are washed right away, as are other spots, like arms 'n legs, after touching a pet. My pets have also learned to accept my petting them w/my shoe-covered feet. This way they can get their attention w/o my having to stop everything to go wash up.

Also, make sure the top of your bed is far enough away from the floor where the allergens accumulate.

When you're housecleaning, shake rugs outdoors, or while you stand at an open door... place the door between you and the rug, by extending only an arm outdoors, then shake it; also check for which way the wind is blowing so the dust, etc will fall away from rather than towards you.

Dust using a wet cloth or one sprayed w/an 'Endust' product. Less dust will become airborne.

For me, using conditioner after shampooing helps w/any dander problems. You might try it next time you bathe your pet. Dandruff is just flaking skin which can be tamed w/conditioner.

RE: Dander Reducing Shampoo Recipe
By mousie (26) Contact

I am allergic to dogs...I have two of them. The allergy problem comes from their dander. The more frequently you bath dogs, the more dander they will have. Once a week is too often. Your vet would tell you that. Try no more than once a month, even every two months unless they get "doggy" inbetween. Brushing or combing them frequently helps. Good luck!

RE: Dander Reducing Shampoo Recipe
By Carol (Guest Post)

If you were to remove your pet from your home, it would take 6 months before you would see relief from your allergies.. Buy a hepa air purifier (or Ionic Breeze) for your bedroom and dont let your dog in the bedroom.. You spend most of your time in the bedroom as that is where you sleep.. Keep that area pet free... Best of luck


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Mainegirl,
WOW thanks for all the info. I knew I wasn't the only one who had allergies and pets. Thanks again!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Is Zyrtec really that effective for you?*

Zyrtec never worked for me or my allergic son who is allergic to cats. He did the shots and Singulair - worked fantastic! You might want to consider it. Just a thought.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

So it is better to wash the dog once a week or once a month to cut down on the dander? I would think it be better to do it once a week to help keep the skin from getting too dry.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am also allergic to dogs. I find that once I have a dog for awhile I no longer experience symptoms around that dog any more. So I don't know if it's something I specifically do with my dogs, or if my system just becomes tolerant of them after spending so much time with them. Any time I'm with someone else's dogs, or I get a new dog, symptoms flare up. I am miserable by the end of a dog show.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> I am allergic to dogs, well all animals, but I'm on allergy shots and also take Zertex. It's not the hair it's the dander. I love GR so much that I don't care if I suffer a little. I'm crazy I know! :doh:


No you're not! I'm just like you. Allergic to ALL animals and I still have 2 dogs and a cat! Can't live without them! :


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks!!! We had dogs and cats growing up and I never had problems until I no longer had pets around. It's crazy!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Well we were out looking for toys, food, etc for Payton and I found a shampoo with Oatmeal and baking soda. It's "Fresh-n-Clean" I know oatmeal will help with the skin, so I'm hoping this shampoo will help. Has anyone ever heard of it?


----------

